
IPv6 DHCP for ISPs [video] - janvdberg
https://ripe71.ripe.net/archives/video/1152/
======
janvdberg
It's a very flexible 'kit' written in Python: [https://github.com/sjm-
steffann/dhcpkit](https://github.com/sjm-steffann/dhcpkit)

I'm actually typing this from a dual stack enabled connection with this
software (too bad HN is still IPv4 only!).

